# Suche gebrauchte S7 Lizenz



## swisscrane (14 Mai 2008)

Hat jemand eine nicht mehr benötigte S7 Lizenz zu verkaufen. Benötige sie für Backup PG. 
Irgendwann fällt mein Laptop vom Kran und dann möchte ich gewapnet sein.  
Vielleicht ist ja jemand umgestiegen und benötigt sie nicht mehr.


----------



## crash (14 Mai 2008)

*alternative*

Kauf dir doch z.b. acronis true image (40-50€) und erstell dir damit ein image von deiner Platte.
ist IMHO günstiger und besser


----------



## maxi (15 Mai 2008)

swisscrane schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine nicht mehr benötigte S7 Lizenz zu verkaufen. Benötige sie für Backup PG.
> Irgendwann fällt mein Laptop vom Kran und dann möchte ich gewapnet sein.
> Vielleicht ist ja jemand umgestiegen und benötigt sie nicht mehr.


 
Habe noch provat eine 5.3 und eine 5.4 über.
Auch eine Wincc Felx 2005 Advanced.


----------

